# 09/16 RAW Discussion Thread: A New King Will Be Crowned



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Becky being fined for INADVERTENTLY hitting the referee.

Dude got hit in the arm and was out around the same time Mike Chioda was in the Taker/HHH match at WrestleMania 17. :lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

King Corbin to win it all tonight!

Also, hopefully Lacey Evans will be on the show tonight too. Even if she has to beat Natalya again.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

If they want Sasha to be the top female heel on Raw, she needs to assert some kind of dominance tonight. Even though she technically won the match, we saw her tap out twice. 
Heels don't usually get a beat down and then jump at the chance to be in Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God, it's gonna be SO funny if Chad Gable wins. I know it's not gonna happen, but it really would be. Watching these Corbin marks lose their mind over him losing the finals over a prize he's much better off for NOT winning. :HA

Anyway, won't be tuning in this evening. The Fiend attacking Seth Rollins sealed his fate for a loss at Hell In A Cell and the destruction of his character, so I will be skipping this engagement to do something more worthy of my time.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jets are on tonight so i won't be watching. If someone wants to be cool and message me when Corbin's match starts I would appreciate it tho


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Haha Gable should win, then turn heel.

In the style of..Adam Ant


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Time to make Baron Corbin the most insufferable heel in the business


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Corbin winning KOTR is so obvious they might swerve us with Gable taking the crown.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I’m happy with either winner, Corbin while obvious has really upped his game and Gable has deserved something for a long while. I have a hunch Angle is going to be involved in some capacity as someone said he was working as a producer last week so will be there. I’d rather it be clean with no involvement, let them both prove their worth but with WWE and Vince I doubt he could help himself having some antics.

Super-Seth isn’t going to sell anything is he? They’ll probably have Strowman limping out before they have Seth even sell anything from Bray’s attack. Since they are fast tracking The Fiend title match (which he should win as said in that other thread, but hey we know he won’t), I wonder if this is when we start to see Rodgers Bray in-ring. That or The Fiend attacking Braun tonight.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Becky being fined for INADVERTENTLY hitting the referee.
> 
> Dude got hit in the arm and was out around the same time Mike Chioda was in the Taker/HHH match at WrestleMania 17. :lol


This post :booklel


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Only watching to see Big Boi Banter getting crowned :mark


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Interested to see how they handle The Fiend -Rollins feud, I have no idea how you book a promo segment between the two.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm hoping tonight is good because I have 0 interest in the MNF game


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

> *The Street Profits to host Maria Kanellis’ Gender Reveal Party live tonight on Raw*
> 
> RSVP now because you do not want to miss it when Maria Kanellis reveals her child’s gender at a special Gender Reveal party tonight, hosted by The Street Profits. Angelo Dawkins & Montez Ford invite you to be a part of the festivities live tonight on Raw.



Anything below 3 million viewers would be disappointing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:




























Browns/Jets it is

Actually I will be watching Brewers/Padres :theFACE


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

10K fine, should have been 50K that ref was lucky if he'll be able to use that arm again


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

NotGuilty said:


> 10K fine, should have been 50K that ref was lucky if he'll be able to use that arm again




Meanwhile KO got what 100k? Didn’t Charlotte get 100k for something within the last year too lol. They certainly aren’t consistent. 

MARIA IS BACK!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE KING IS ARRIVETHING :bow

I hope Rollins refuses a match with the Fiend and goes into a feud with AJ. And then someone else. The Fiend keeps randomly beating him up and he still refuses, eventually the Fiend goes after Becky which finally gets Seth wanting his blood 

Delay the Fiend being in a match for the belt as long as possible


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Ready for the laughs and entertainment!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

King Corbin and the Fiend. Could be worse.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> King Corbin and the Fiend. Could be worse.




And Maria. Unfortunately I’m a Jet fan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Insomnia said:


> Ready for the laughs and entertainment!


What will you actually be watching then tonight? Maybe I'll check it out :jericho2


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gable will have a strong showing no doubt but gotta give it to Corbin here.

Cedric got pwned he doesn't deserve another shot at the US Title unless AJ mops him up again.

Becky and Sasha is going according as planned with the DQ loss I'd save Sasha's title win for HIAC.

Also I wonder what's next for Alexa/Nikki they have literally no team left they haven't beaten.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Gable will have a strong showing no doubt but gotta give it to Corbin here.
> 
> Cedric got pwned he doesn't deserve another shot at the US Title unless AJ mops him up again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I'll have whatever Nikki is on.

Bliss-Cross vs. The IIconics would be fun.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RainmakerV2 said:


> King Corbin and *the Fiend. Could be worse*.


Oh, it will be. Give it 3 weeks.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Goddamn Nikki Cross candyflipping acid shrooms MDMA and a fuckton of xanny bars in that video :lmao

I do like how her happy energy and devotion has warmed Alexa's icy heart, it's decent writing character development not great but good enough


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> God, it's gonna be SO funny if Chad Gable wins. I know it's not gonna happen, but it really would be. Watching these Corbin marks lose their mind over him losing the finals over a prize he's much better off for NOT winning. :HA
> 
> Anyway, won't be tuning in this evening. The Fiend attacking Seth Rollins sealed his fate for a loss at Hell In A Cell and the destruction of his character, so I will be skipping this engagement to do something more worthy of my time.


Don’t worry, there’s a way the Fiend could beat Super Rollins almost effortlessly: a Glorious DDT. :heston


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kratosx23 said:


> Oh, it will be. Give it 3 weeks.


How do you feel about Wyatt winning the belt at HIAC and Corbin using KOTR to be his first challenger as a filler till the rumble?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RainmakerV2 said:


> How do you feel about Wyatt winning the belt at HIAC and Corbin using KOTR to be his first challenger as a filler till the rumble?


He's losing, as I'm sure you know. 

I would never in a million years suggest BARON CORBIN as an opponent for any hot character who has momentum, because he makes everything he's involved in ice cold, and he would do so to Bray as well, plus they're both heels, so it doesn't work, but if the option is Bray faces Corbin, or Bray loses to Rollins and doesn't get to be the champion at all, then what choice do I have? I have to take the Corbin feud if that's all I've got.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> How do you feel about Wyatt winning the belt at HIAC and Corbin using KOTR to be his first challenger as a filler till the rumble?




Fuck that Corbin is finally winning matches he doesn’t need to lose a 4th title match in 2019. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kratosx23 said:


> He's losing, as I'm sure you know.
> 
> I would never in a million years suggest BARON CORBIN as an opponent for any hot character who has momentum, because he makes everything he's involved in ice cold, and he would do so to Bray as well, plus they're both heels, so it doesn't work, but if the option is Bray faces Corbin, or Bray loses to Rollins and doesn't get to be the champion at all, then what choice do I have? I have to take the Corbin feud if that's all I've got.


I don't see Bray as a heel at all.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Gable will have a strong showing no doubt but gotta give it to Corbin here.
> 
> Cedric got pwned he doesn't deserve another shot at the US Title unless AJ mops him up again.
> 
> ...


Tons of women in catering that can be teamed up at a moments notice.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173718258559660035
At first glance at this title and I was like... "A gender reveal party? Wut? Has Maria been hiding a secret we should know about?" :O

Then I read it and was like 'oh her baby,'


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I don't see Bray as a heel at all.


So you don't see the deranged and frightening villain that sneak attacks heroes and legends with a gross submission move as the heel? Like what's he got to do to make this clearer to people, eat kittens and rape nuns?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ellthom said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173718258559660035


Jesus Christ they are completely ruining the Street Profits.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SPCDRI said:


> So you don't see the deranged and frightening villain that sneak attacks heroes and legends with a gross submission move as the heel? Like what's he got to do to make this clearer to people, eat kittens and rape nuns?


Do you hear the fans? Everything he does is so cool and different they dont care if he cut off Foleys head with a machete.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't know what to expect tonight other than I know I"m tuning out for the stupid gender reveal for Maria's baby. Other than that I'm looking forward to this show.*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Maria about to give birth to Hornswoggle tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I love how they have been hyping up the KOTR and trying to make it a big deal again and then not only do they take the finals off the PPV they also have Chad Gable as one of the finalists :ha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Also I wonder what's next for Alexa/Nikki they have literally no team left they haven't beaten.


Alexa said in their post match interview that she wants to face the Iiconics again, but Peyton seems like she got injured in her match on Main Event last week, maybe a concussion, so I am not sure if that will happen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Do you hear the fans? Everything he does is so cool and different they dont care if he cut off Foleys head with a machete.


That doesn't change what the intention of the character is. Fans like entertainment. When you have a cool, entertaining heel who's creative, charismatic and can talk, and you put him against an uncharismatic, can't talk, flippy, absolute geeky cuck who Becky pegs and makes him say "Who's The Man?" in bed, what do you think the fans are going to do? They're gonna cheer for Mr. Entertainment. That doesn't mean it's WWE's intention. He's booked as a heel. He hosts a kids show for gods sake as a form of manipulation to get children to follow him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray is like watching a Friday the 13th movie. Who the hell roots for the campers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Gable vs Corbin probably the worst final ever for a KoTR.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Jesus Christ they are completely ruining the Street Profits.


yup, these duides were so cool on NXT, light hearted but also showed intensity. Now they are just another geek in a roster full of geeks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Bray is like watching a Friday the 13th movie. Who the hell roots for the campers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's also like a Friday the 13'th movie because much like Jason, just when you think he's been killed and buried, he rises from the grave stronger than ever.

WWE's gonna have to work mighty hard on this one.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> THE KING IS ARRIVETHING :bow
> 
> I hope Rollins refuses a match with the Fiend and goes into a feud with AJ. And then someone else. The Fiend keeps randomly beating him up and he still refuses, eventually the Fiend goes after Becky which finally gets Seth wanting his blood
> 
> Delay the Fiend being in a match for the belt as long as possible


This is way too creative for the WWE. I like it, and I wish it happened but Vince is a one track minded freak who wouldn’t realise a great idea if it slapped him in the face.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only in for The Bex...










Let's see how they follow things up from last night.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Bray is like watching a Friday the 13th movie. Who the hell roots for the campers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fitting. 
Most of the roster has as much personality as the campers in the sequels.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bray showing up would be bad enough, but what could possibly be worse? They're actually putting Maria and The Street Profits in a segment together?! WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ellthom said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173718258559660035


fpalm

Mike and Maria haven't been on Raw in what over a month? And they're being put back on tv with this? smh


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Jets are on tonight so i won't be watching. If someone wants to be cool and message me when Corbin's match starts I would appreciate it tho


Would you like to know when Rollins is cutting a promo?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm calling it right now. Marias baby is a girl, because I don't believe they'd have a gender reveal party for a male.

Send me congratulations for nailing it, or ridicule as it happens.

I will die laughing if the baby is black, as well. It has to be leading there, surely.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Wonder if they'll bring into storyline that Becky has never beaten Sasha one on one. 
Becky getting disqualified would make a bit more sense.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Fiend should be attacking Kofi not AJ. Give the Fiend Kofis title


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

aliasocfan said:


> Wonder if they'll bring into storyline that Becky has never beaten Sasha one on one.
> Becky getting disqualified would make a bit more sense.


Would certainly be interesting if they bring it up and present it like Sasha is Becky's kryptonite.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth and his skinny jeans to start us off  I'm always happy to see him.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> The Fiend should be attacking Kofi not AJ. Give the Fiend Kofis title


Pretty sure Lesnar is getting the WWE title


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Interesting to see if the Bray talks as funhouse Bray tonight in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> Would certainly be interesting if they bring it up and present it like Sasha is Becky's kryptonite.


Would have been more fitting if Sasha actually won the title last night, but WWE doesn't concern itself with making sense.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

aliasocfan said:


> Would have been more fitting if Sasha actually won the title last night, but WWE doesn't concern itself with making sense.


Becky getting to keep her title by DQ fits.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> Pretty sure Lesnar is getting the WWE title


And thats still why i will refuse to buy hte network, would even get me to quit the WWE even more and not watch anymore at all


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol bag of Trips 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wonder if this is gonna work with the crowd so behind the Fiend lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Crowd didnt seem overly behind the Fiend when Seth mentioned him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YOWIE WOWIE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> The Fiend should be attacking Kofi not AJ. Give the Fiend Kofis title


AJ? You mean Seth, I'm assuming.

Depends on whether or not he wins. If he's winning the Universal title, then Seth is the much better choice. If he's losing, he needed to go after Kofi.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So just announcing a HIAC championship match with no rationale or build, ok then.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd sounds weak, where are they tonight?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rollins putting me to sleep

FIREFLY FUNHOUSE!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kratosx23 said:


> AJ? You mean Seth, I'm assuming.
> 
> Depends on whether or not he wins. If he's winning the Universal title, then Seth is the much better choice. If he's losing, he needed to go after Kofi.


yeah sorry Seth


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shame they're gonna have Bray lose this match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rollins/Fiend confirmed for HIAC already & will actually be in HIAC!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Some of the dumbest shit WWE has done.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't even like the Fiend, but I know I'd enjoy watching him beheading Super Seth "F-in" Rollins. :beckylol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

finalnight said:


> So just announcing a HIAC championship match with no rationale or build, ok then.


I think it started because of something on twitter. That's all the build feuds nowadays need.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is the kind of the ring picture updside down

looks lke Dunns teeth hit the wrong button again


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Upside down :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE GRAPHICS ARE UPSIDE DOWN :HA :HA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lmao upside down


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This needs to culminate with Bray squashing Seth to SDL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE sucks so bad all their graphics are upside down.:done


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO WWE's graphics were upside down :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

USA fucking up for anybody else?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it me or is everything upside down???


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Am I tripping or was the picture upside down lmao


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Crowd sounds weak, where are they tonight?


Knoxville


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mmmm Charly!!
:banderas


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmaoooooo why’s RAW upside down hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> why is the kind of the ring picture updside down
> 
> looks lke Dunns teeth hit the wrong button again


It this some type of club somebody about to debut or something??


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :sodone wens3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This company is worth BILLIONS of dollars...


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Am I tripping or was the picture upside down lmao


Yea, I may trip even more for thinking that was intensional coz of Bray


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

fuck Charly lookin bad tonight :book


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Braun has got to be the least credible monster of all time now. They should have never even put him in the title picture to have him lose 6 times. 

At this point he could win the title tonight and it would mean absolutely nothing.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That was weird as fuck, Seth actually responding to the Firefly Funhouse.

Upside down graphics fail lmao!!!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

bradatar said:


> This needs to culminate with Bray squashing Seth to SDL


Shouldn't have Rollins and Lesnar on the same show.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

upside down :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vince must be having a heart attack with the upside down graphics now :ha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

THAT WAS THE FUNNIEST SHIT EVER, THE GRAPHICS WERE UPSIDE DOWN :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I laughed so hard at the upside down graphics and then Renee going "was that upside down the entire time?!" :lol They didn't even realise at first haha.


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

I thought my TV was screwing up there... ???


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't even know what the 2 matches they showed even are. Was too busy dying :lol :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Kratosx23 said:


> This company is worth BILLIONS of dollars...


....And Billions


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

10 bucks Vince is rewriting somethign back stage right now to explain the upside graphics


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

That was Funny 

Upside Down Graphics


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Boss N Hug Connection vs Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross might be a fun tag match.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So there's no way they can't give us more Bray right? You can't have him tease and not deliver, right?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

BC said:


>


 Lmaoooo Perfect


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Lost in the sauce


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so these two jobbers are tag champs istead of Galllows and Anderson. They should have gone to AEW


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The upside down graphics > Rollins's promo


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Did ol' buckteeth get a sudden tooth infection that required the jaws of life to dislodge his chompers? Upside down graphics paired with the Firefly Funhouse jingle all through the teaser and even while Braun was menacingly walking backstage :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I swear these wrestlers all buy their skinny jeans from the same place :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love Ziggler but this is still one of the most randomness team ever


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> Shouldn't have Rollins and Lesnar on the same show.




Becky’s been basically confirmed for FOX I assume her fiancé is coming with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

You can feel the reaction the Revival are getting in your bones. Incredible


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Both teams come out to crickets.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Becky’s been basically confirmed for FOX I assume her fiancé is coming with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:no


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

No more robe for Roode?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

How y'all gonna what chant Roode...idiots


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolph needs to stop straightening his hair, it looks so ridiculous.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The belts look like shit
<img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />

Braun buries the Tag Divison alone <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> :no




No what? They’re advertising her lol 


Braun about to squash the tag division again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

WWE cares about tag team wrestling, lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Revival made history. The only team to win the NXT, RAW & SmackDown Tag Championships!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

the revival suck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> The belts look like shit
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Braun buries the Tag Divison alone <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


they look like giant quarters


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fuck Strowman.... tired of this bullshit.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Its so embarrassing to hear this crypt entrances for people. The Revival, I think they are a good team with a nice entrance song and they are the fresh champions in the company. I swear to God, I just heard silence and it was frightening. Now all they are getting is the goofball "what" chants.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bobby is old as fuck and has been booked like shit but there is still money in him, imo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alexa looking tasty tonight 
:mj


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why did they fuck up Braun?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry for having you lose again Braun. Here’s the tag division to bury again. Thanks for re-signing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Braun just shit on both tag champions at once. Are you kidding me? :done


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Come on Dawson what was that lmaooo, and shame for WWE not letting Robert cut a longer promo


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Bayley literally beat Nikki and Alexa in a handicap match. 
I know they suck at continuity but it should not be a competitive match.


----------



## Hckykng24 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is Brauns future now. Beating up the mid card but losing to the main event talent. It's a shame. Should've pulled the trigger on him in 2017 but they were too focused on Brock and Roman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Bobby is old as fuck and has been booked like shit but there is still money in him, imo


yeah beer money


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa wens3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Braun just shit on both tag champions at once. Are you kidding me? :done




This is what they book him to do. Nicholas was a thing remember. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What happened to PYRO??

Didnt they do it a while back with Raw?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If the OC loses im done


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roode with a fucking mic!

Dawson completely missed the spot!!!


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Good Lord. Braun comes out and takes a dump on the the tag champs of both brands at the same time. There are ton of guys he could have squashed.. Absolutely no reason at all to make the tag champs of both brands look like crap to that extent..


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Braun just shit on both tag champions at once. Are you kidding me? <img src="https://i.imgur.com/jd3u2I3.png" border="0" alt="" title="Done" class="inlineimg" />


Yup-!! Immediately after they win, all 4 get beat down like epic jobbers!!

:heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> If the OC loses im done




Vikings haven’t lost yet doubt that starts now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Are Alexa & Nikki suppose to be heels or faces?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh fuck Bliss and Cross are gonna lose the titles aren't they?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There was just an ad on TV here in NZ for Smackdown's new time, it's on at 1pm Saturday live. Fantastic lol, what a horrible time slot :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hckykng24 said:


> This is Brauns future now. Beating up the mid card but losing to the main event talent. It's a shame. Should've pulled the trigger on him in 2017 but they were too focused on Brock and Roman.


Weelllll, it's the Braun Show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Vikings haven’t lost yet doubt that starts now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They can pin Alexander


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Missed the Alexa/Cross promo, why are they facing Sasha/Bayley in a tag match?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh ffs...Cedric AlexBoredom...
fpalm
fpalm
fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

candice-wrestling said:


> Are Alexa & Nikki suppose to be heels or faces?




Alexa has slowly been turning face for a bit now and Nikki has been one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Missed the Alexa/Cross promo, why are they facing Sasha/Bayley in a tag match?


Are you sure that's who it was? I couldn't see on account of the graphic being upside down.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Six man tag match...time for a break...back to coding.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Braun just treated both newly won tag champions like they were nothing, i don't understand why!?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm not sure who got a louder pop, the Revival or the Viking Experience


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

candice-wrestling said:


> Are Alexa & Nikki suppose to be heels or faces?


Acted heels today. Weird. Guess they're the FEMALE BIG SHOW? Lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Crowd goes mild for the Vikings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Are the OC gonna on a hunt to recruit members or is that too much Vince Russo booking?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Who cares about this jobber?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Are the OC gonna on a hunt to recruit members or is that too much Vince Russo booking?


Finn is probably gonna join up with them


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Are the OC gonna on a hunt to recruit members or is that too much Vince Russo booking?


They should get Balor


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Chris22 said:


> Braun just treated both newly won tag champions like they were nothing, i don't understand why!?


To make Braun look like a threat again after last night.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This Cedric push is so stupid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wonder what will ultimately become of Cedric Alexander's push?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at that tweet acknowledging the upside down graphics. At least WWE admitted they fucked up :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I cant believe Heyman is still trying to push the Highlanders


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Erik is strong as shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why are so many people angry about Cedric Alexander? What fucking crime did he commit?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> LOL at that tweet acknowledging the upside down graphics. At least WWE admitted they fucked up [emoji38]


It was The Fiend.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a nice little sequence before cutting to commercial.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> Are you sure that's who it was? I couldn't see on account of the graphic being upside down.


Hehe, true...good one...


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> I wonder what will ultimately become of Cedric Alexander's push?


Winning the royal rumble?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> Why are so many people angry about Cedric Alexander? What fucking crime did he commit?


Not really sure. He's not all that bad, imo :draper2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That big boy flipping around was impressive. Wish they had a decent gimmick these boys can go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Why are so many people angry about Cedric Alexander? What fucking crime did he commit?


Competing in the WWE.

For some geeks here every midcarder need to be a goat.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Im glad there making the OC dangerous and official


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Nobody likes to catch Ivar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Ivar landed straight on his back.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol he went splat. Ouch


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why do the viking raiders.care about Cedric?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexander as AJs bitch is hilarious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He got nothing on that dive!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Vince 9 times out of 10 fucks the monster wrestler over in WWE. That's why people don't really buy into them as monsters, because all their scary monster sorts are bitches that get trounced in all the title shots. Brock was booked very dominantly, but not necessarily as a monster. Apart from that, when's the last time a monster was top champion in the company? This isn't a monster company AT ALL. Bray looks to be jobbing clean to Rollins, that's my read on it.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

That sell from Cedric wow

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

JRL said:


> To make Braun look like a threat again after last night.


The could have done that without taking out both sets of tag champs. 

There are what, like 10 guys chasing R-Truth around at any given time? Just have R-Truth run by Braun and Braun take all of those guys chasing him out.. easy and the tag champs retain some credibility.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cedric Sucks. Jobs then AJ kills him
:maury


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Alexa has slowly been turning face for a bit now and Nikki has been one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the answer! ✌?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cedric :buried:berried


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dude they did not catch him there wtf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn that viking dude is going to have a sore back tomorrow.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Cedric going to NXT?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Competing in the WWE.
> 
> For some geeks here every midcarder need to be a goat.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Seriously! There is a guy who is going to fill a spot for a certain level and may never move past his position. That's how it is for most guys when you get figured into things. Let Cedric have his moment and sink or swim.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Cedric Sucks. Jobs then AJ kills him
> :maury


Why does he suck so bad, explain?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Another win for AJ, he's so much better than this though!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think someone read Cedric's old tweets


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Does it make me a bad person that I could watch Cedric getting a beat down 2 or the 3 times a show for a few weeks and not get tired of it?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane :mark


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh my god! THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!! :CENA


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Forgot Kane was prob gonna be there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The OG Kane


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Please let Kane pin him


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Cedric Sucks. Jobs then AJ kills him
> ...


I don't randomely hate him like some of the people of this board, but he needs to find a distinct character and personality instead of just relying on his athletic prowess it will grow boring after all


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BAWH GAWD ITS MAYOR KANE!!!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol it's President Kane.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I think someone read Cedric's old tweets




What were they lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Seriously! There is a guy who is going to fill a spot for a certain level and may never move past his position. That's how it is for most guys when you get figured into things. Let Cedric have his moment and sink or swim.


Exactly. 

People here pretend like Cedric gonna be in the main event of wrestlemania next year with his so called "push"



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

big pop for kane


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

This gender reveal party is just a swerve and Maria will announce that her baby is gender neutral.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

King Corbin incoming :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

LETS FUCKING GO BIG DADDY BC 


What strange timing for this match..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Kane’s gonna steal the title I can’t wait ?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Why does he suck so bad, explain?


Because he does FlIpPy ShITe.
Basically what AEW is doing all the time.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I forgot Kane is a MAYOR!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Cedric Sucks. Jobs then AJ kills him
> ...


Comes out to crickets? Check
Has no mic skills? Check
Has no direction? Check
Has no personality? Check 

Yup. He sucks.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

No Way Jose got his own commercial? Lmao what the hell?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Pretty early for this despite the matchup


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

No Way Jose getting paid by Kit Kay for what reason lolol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hckykng24 (Jan 30, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Weelllll, it's the Braun Show.


Yup. It's a shame but whatever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> I don't randomely hate him like some of the people of this board, but he needs to find a distinct character and personality instead of just relying on his athletic prowess it will grow boring after all


That's all on the booking, to me. Plus it's not really his fault. Heyman is the one that's very high on him and is giving him this push.

I just don't think he's as bad as people say's he is.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> No Way Jose got his own commercial? Lmao what the hell?




Wife and I were just hysterically laughing at that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I miss Kurt Angle & Queen Sharmells son Jason Jordan.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> No Way Jose got his own commercial? Lmao what the hell?


And hell i was entertained too lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No Way Jose doing kit kat commercials? Can they give the man a micro push at least?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> What were they lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2789010-tye-dillinger-cedric-alexander-issue-apologies-after-rape-joke-tweets-resurface


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

JRL said:


> This gender reveal party is just a swerve and Maria will announce that her baby is gender neutral.


**SLITS WRISTS**


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gable is very nice to look at, looking forward to this match too.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> https://bleacherreport.com/articles...ue-apologies-after-rape-joke-tweets-resurface




Meh not too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Finally the only thing I've been waiting for watching this lame ass show


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dude the fucking pop Gable got. Holy shit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck it, I want Gable to win


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gable needs to lose and then fade back to never being used on TV.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Gable looks like John Mulaney!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That’s heat folks take notes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sadly looking back if they would have known Jason Jordan would have been hurt Chad Gable would have been the perfect Kurt Angle son


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not really sure he's winning this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They sacrificed a Shane McMahon loss to get Gable here so he has to win!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bro i swear Renee legits hate Baron Corbin any action he does its "THAT DAMN CORBIN RUINING EVERYTHING" like damn lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Corbin sucks chants, this guy is the only legit heel in this era of wrestling good job


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait wasn't King of the Ring supposed to end on the pay-per-view yesterday?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

LETS GOOOO CORBS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

@bradatar we here


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Chris22 said:


> Gable is very nice to look at, looking forward to this match too.


That's not my bag. But hey thats u into.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why? Why would you bump on that chair?! Holy shit!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> @bradatar we here




Jets are dog shit I’m here thanks brotha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> They sacrificed a Shane McMahon loss to get Gable here so he has to win!


Shane loss to advance the KO storyline that's all.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Drew did you hear that?

That's called a CROWD REACTION !!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match has been lit so far. Gable is seamless into his transitions. We need 5 minute chain wrestling from Gable and Bryan.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gable is so solid in the ring, glad that he's getting this opportunity.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I don’t like the way this match is going...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Commentary giving this shit away Gable is winning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Corbin is actually some peoples cup of tea. :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DAMN CORBIN TOOK HIS HEAD OFF!

That was slick as fuck


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Chris22 said:


> Gable is so solid in the ring, glad that he's getting this opportunity.


Why the guy has the charisma and character of a tree. 

Being a great in the ring worker is so overrated. Hulk Hogan was not a great in ring worker.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corbin getting in a lot of offense. Think Gable is winning this.


----------



## trip60 (Dec 21, 2018)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Shane loss to advance the KO storyline that's all.


So was Elias' injury just a work then?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Say whatever you want about Corbin, he's one of the few people on the show that gets any sort of reaction.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Theyre constucting this match like Gable is winning.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Damnit Corbin isn’t usually this dominant there’s no way he’s winning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Graves is gonna have a meltdown if Corbin loses.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

trip60 said:


> So was Elias' injury just a work then?


Yes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Does Corbin have that arm blow off gesture as a taunt in the 2K games? This guy doesn't give a shit! :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not the biggest Corbin fan, but he does generate a lot of heat.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin wit DAT HEAT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Damnit Corbin isn’t usually this dominant there’s no way he’s winning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. As a Corbin Cronie i'm concerned too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I do not want Gable to win, but I have been a fan of his for years. Very glad he is finally getting a single's push. He should be in US/Ic title picture. Being KOTR will not be good for a character like his.


----------



## trip60 (Dec 21, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Damnit Corbin isn’t usually this dominant there’s no way he’s winning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gable is getting offense in now, only to disappoint the crowd when Corbin reverses something for the End of Days to get some mega heat.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Crowd so into this match, Gable chants!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

trip60 said:


> Gable is getting offense in now, only to disappoint the crowd when Corbin reverses something for the End of Days to get some mega heat.




Fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well Graves keeps saying KING Corbin which makes me think he wont win:lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm happy Corbin is getting all this shine past year as well. Do not recall him ever winning at a NXT Takeover, but he has been charismatic and a good wrestler for a while.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cant believe Raw has only been on for an hour


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Deep six is sucb a nice looking move


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> cant believe Raw has only been on for an hour


Either it's been really good or it's really shit!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173751353799131136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173752211945512970


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

This is a good match!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

This is a pretty good match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This should of been on the Pay per View last night!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gable kicked out of Deep Six! Yesssss!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shave his head. Call him CHAD ANGLE lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Corbin is legit heeling it up. I thought that shit was dead?!!

It's like he knows that heels aren't supposed to impress with flips, dives and getting "This is Awesome" chants.

The crowd is into it!

Gable is perfect at underdog.

This is pro wrestling!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Baron Corbin is actually good in the ring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, this is really good shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And this is the match of the night. 
:mj


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

An applebees waiter is KOTR


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

YES ALL HAIL LONG LIVE KING CORBIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hckykng24 (Jan 30, 2017)

That was a cool end of days.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

What a waste...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THAT END OF DAYS WAS SICK!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ALLLLLL HAILLLLLLLLLL BITCHES 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Definitely was expecting an End of Days kick-out ... interesting. Match was sort of boring, but not bad all.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Gable was getting legit chants........ let's not let people have an over face or anything smh


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That was a great match. The people didn't give a shit in the beginning and they totally won them over with. That's the mark of a great match. Those guys that are heralded as great workers who go out and do a bunch of moves to no reaction, are not great workers.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

King Corbin


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Corbin wins. King Corbin.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Meh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya knew it was coming and ya still like eh


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

GloriousLunatic said:


> YES ALL HAIL LONG LIVE KING CORBIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HELL YEAH!!!! OH HAIL THE KING OF THE PACK, THE LONE WOLF, BARON CORBIN!!!!!!!!!!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd is eating this up! They're tearing the house down!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome match regardless of who won!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice match, flad Corbin finally won something big. Now make sure to keep the push of Gable going. Send him at Nakamura.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ALL HAIL KING BARON FUCKING CORBIN :mark


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And Corbin uses old school heel tactics and gets Chad over. Good job :clap


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

no surprise corbin won


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Baron Corbin has never had a memorable match eh?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Yaaaaaaasssss!

Great match too now time for even more awesome heel work


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Definitely was expecting an End of Days kick-out ... interesting. Match was sort of boring, but not bad all.




Nobody has kicked out of it yet. That would have pissed me off bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I knew that was going to be the ending since they did that in the first Dusty Classic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We need a King Corbin speech


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Hopefully being king actually means something this time and Baron doesn’t fall down the same hole as Wade Barrett a few years ago.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corbin > Braun


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn they don't even show him putting on the robe and crown.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It was a nice run for Gable but I guess it's back to what he was doing before this, nothing!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bend the knee to king... baron? corbin :aries2 :mark


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Where did all the Corbin haters go on this board over the last few months. Join the KINGDOM OF CORBIN. COME ON COME ALL !!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I fucking hate these 2 fucks fpalm

And Ricochet is there lmao 
:maury


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Are the Street Profits the only ones that see the camera? Everyone else can't look at it?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Not a shocker, the last 4 King of the Ring winners were heels.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wait is Corbin not going to give a speech or there saving that for next week?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He wasnt gonna clown himself and touch any of that shit. :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

There wasn't a reverse frankensteiner on the concrete for a false finish that Meltzer masturbates to before shooting out six-star ratings, but what a match that was. A touch overdone on kickouts maybe (though none on a finish is cool), but solid psychology without venturing into boredom, good selling of the grueling physicality by Gable, Corbin kept it simple but effective, built to good drama through the ankle locks. Great stuff.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> I fucking hate these 2 fucks fpalm
> 
> And Ricochet is there lmao
> :maury




Delegated back to geek segments I like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> It was a nice run for Gable but I guess it's back to what he was doing before this, nothing!


Cable and Cedric should team up lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wheres the speech wtf


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Um where is Corbins ceremony?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

So they build up this tourney for weeks and then dont even show the winner getting his moment


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

From Constable to King


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWE competing with it's own shows by putting NXT on tv :maury


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rkolegend123 said:


> Wait is Corbin not going to give a speech or there saving that for next week?


That speech was always after the big "W" right?? Lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SPEECH SPEECH SPEECH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> I fucking hate these 2 fucks <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> And Ricochet is there lmao
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


Dude im sorry but your always complaining about something every raw and smackdown thread. What could you possibly hate about street profits now, now hating or anything just wondering


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why would Maria have these two guys do her gender reveal? Wrestling can be dumb as fuck at times.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

How confused is Britain now that there's a king who is also a Baron?


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

They successfully buried Alexander and Gable again! And Vince pushed his favorite heel-Baron Corbin who will wins the Roman Reigns award for most overpushed guy that nobody cares about.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Magicman38 said:


> They successfully buried Alexander and Gable again! And Vince pushed his favorite heel-Baron Corbin who will wins the Roman Reigns award for most overpushed guy that nobody cares about.




But I care a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The PRESTIGIOUS King of the Ring tournament doesn't even get a coronation and speech by the winner immediately after he wins? 

As of course is the tradition of this PRESTIGIOUS competition

How PRESTIGIOUS 

You cant make this shit up how dumb Vince is :eyeroll


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ricochet hanging with the jobbers now lololol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maria about to bitch slap him


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

LOL


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Jesus........


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO what the fuck, this is so stupid :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:kobelol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mike slaps Like a bitch lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bro Titus snapped lmaoooooo


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

deepelemblues said:


> The PRESTIGIOUS King of the Ring tournament doesn't even get a coronation and speech by the winner immediately after he wins?
> 
> As of course is the tradition of this PRESTIGIOUS competition
> 
> ...


Ad it SHOULD of been on at NOC last night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This has topped the 24 7 title of lameness hahaha :lol


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I love the Street Profits ?


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Not gonna lie, that was pretty slick.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Magicman38 said:


> They successfully buried Alexander and Gable again! And Vince pushed his favorite heel-Baron Corbin who will wins the Roman Reigns award for most overpushed guy that nobody cares about.


Add Richochet. He's in Titus Catering too.

Thank God Ricochet, Gable, Alexander. All Short, No Character/Charisma. 

Thank god Vince has and always will value the Big Men.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This stupid segment has Vince written all over it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

How y'all not like these brothas :kobelol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What the actual fuck am I watching? Vince you old fuck please for the love of god retire and go spend time with your fucking grand kids.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I couldnt stop laughing at Mike slapping Ricochet.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

candice-wrestling said:


> I love the Street Profits ?


They R GEEKS !!!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I guess that's why Kacy wanted to quit.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL, loving this good shit :laugh::laugh:


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mike Kanellis vs Seth Rollins in a strapon on a poll match. Get it done Heyman


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sooooooooooo........ Is Russo back?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Least Ricochet is in an Interesting angle!!
:heston


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

candice-wrestling said:


> I love the Street Profits ?


I hate them


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

And yes I am entertain by all of this


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mikes theme bumps too bad Vince hates him. Getting fed to ass blaster after his wife sleept w him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Renee so cheats on Moxley, lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What's with the fucking SKINNY JEANS?
:mj2


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

A Mike Kannelis win would be the cherry on top of my night. Bury that Geek Ricochet once and for all.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

I can see Ricochet embracing being Maria's bitch. It's fitting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No fan reaction for Ricochet wow.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Are we supposed to cheer for Ricochet because he sleeps with married women?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mike could be the stupidest wrestler ever :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The XL 2 said:


> Renee so cheats on Moxley, lmao


This is one way that WWE is the same as pro sports, everyone is cheating on everyone.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

deepelemblues said:


> The PRESTIGIOUS King of the Ring tournament doesn't even get a coronation and speech by the winner immediately after he wins?
> 
> As of course is the tradition of this PRESTIGIOUS competition
> 
> ...


I'm guessing there saving it for next week or something maybe for extra time or heat for Corbin who knows what Vince is thinking


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck my backup QB just got his leg snapped in half 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

GloriousLunatic said:


> They R GEEKS !!!!!!


I’ve watched them since NXT they’re actually pretty entertaining.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fiend to come out after Seth pins Roode


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

So Mike's wife cheats, and he's the heel? Getting shit on by commentary, and then jobbed...... he's the bad guy?


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

booking wrestling matches for the marks. PAUL HEYMAN.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JRL said:


> Are we supposed to cheer for Ricochet because he sleeps with married women?


Noone was. He legit came out to crickets. And when he won he left with silence.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Commentry lost it and that was the most interesting they have been all night


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ricochet's like "I didn't sleep with Maria because she wouldn't slip me the finger"


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

At least they're making these uninteresting undercard geeks somewhat entertaining, lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just coming to say that Corbin vs. Gable was great. Happy for both, Gable showed he can hang and is starting to get over and Corbin showed how good he can be.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Worth reemphasizing that a guy who countless fans don't think can work worth a shit just had perhaps the best match on Raw this year and hardly a single neck-breaking flip or bump was had.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

tmorris29585 said:


> So Mike's wife cheats, and he's the heel? Getting shit on by commentary, and then jobbed...... he's the bad guy?


I think she's supposed to be lying because she's a bitch. But Mike is basically Milhouse or Zoidberg, its okay to mock his misery even if you feel bad for him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Imagine jobbing to Ricochet in 1min.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bradatar said:


> Fuck my backup QB just got his leg snapped in half
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn I wish I had not just looked up that replay.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> Ricochet's like "I didn't sleep with Maria because she wouldn't slip me the finger"


Lol i was thinking of saying the same thing


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> I'm guessing there saving it for next week or something maybe for extra time or heat for Corbin who knows what Vince is thinking


Yep, they’re gonna make it a big deal for next week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Imagine jobbing to Ricochet in 1min.




After said Ricochet impregnated your wife.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Damn I wish I had not just looked up that replay.


Who?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> tmorris29585 said:
> 
> 
> > So Mike's wife cheats, and he's the heel? Getting shit on by commentary, and then jobbed...... he's the bad guy?
> ...


This.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

WWE is really turning the corner. Cedric Alexander, Gable, Ricochet, Mike K, Roode, Zigler, all getting TV time and some semblance of a story. Not the ones I'd pick for TV time, but at least they're trying something new. Beats the hell out of multiple Reigns segments each week. 

Speaking of which, where has Roman been? Did he have a match last night? I quit watching after Sasha/Becky.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Maria is of course lying lol, she was trying to make Mike be more of a man but it didn't work :lol


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I think she's supposed to be lying because she's a bitch. But Mike is basically Milhouse or Zoidberg, its okay to mock his misery even if you feel bad for him.


I get the story, but now ricochet either has to turn heel, or he will look like the biggest douche ever. The writing is asinine. You dont pick the guy you call a real life super hero and use him in that story line


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Worth reemphasizing that a guy who countless fans don't think can work worth a shit just had perhaps the best match on Raw this year and hardly a single neck-breaking flip or bump was had.


Corbin is a better worker than most of those workrate geeks that Meltzer and the smarts hail as great workers.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> Who?


Trevor Siemian


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Jesus.......
..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Maria is great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh Rusev is still doing the mustache thing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO what the fuck? :lmao Lana won't be happy about this hahahah.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Magicman38 said:


> They successfully buried Alexander and Gable again! And Vince pushed his favorite heel-Baron Corbin who will wins the Roman Reigns award for most overpushed guy that nobody cares about.


The crowd shows every week that they care a lot about Baron Corbin. Is your volume turned up? Those "Corbin Sucks" chants and boos.

Also "buried" is so misused, just like "jobber" often is. A guy isn't buried if he loses in a competitive match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Man what lol. They're trying to bring back all the folk supposed to go to AEW


tmorris29585 said:


> I get the story, but now ricochet either has to turn heel, or he will look like the biggest douche ever. The writing is asinine. You dont pick the guy you call a real life super hero and use him in that story line


Well at least its not Riccochet


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ummm isn't he married?

And wow Rusev lost weight. He looks great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They rae still making Rusev a geek


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

RUSEV is WELCOME TO JOIN THE KINGDOM OF CORBIN.

BEING ABLE TO BANG MARIA AND LANA.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Worth reemphasizing that a guy who countless fans don't think can work worth a shit just had perhaps the best match on Raw this year and hardly a single neck-breaking flip or bump was had.


Uhhhh, did you forget about the back body drop onto the chair outside?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rusev is in great shape


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rusev is finally back and he is back at home, on Monday Night Raw without Lana. roud


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I cannot stand this fucking cuck storyline. but if that's what it took to get Rusev back, I guess it's a sacrifice that we all have to make.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Besides that moustache, Rusev looks great!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lol Michael cole is a dick


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I can't with this fucking show tonight....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Trevor Siemian


Thanks


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Y'all thought Ru-Ru was leavin :kdotlol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rusev?! WTF!!!


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

So apparently, Superheroes like to sleep with other men’s wives. :HA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev lost some weight. Looks in great fucking shape.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*RUSEV!!!!*:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Fuck my backup QB just got his leg snapped in half
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missed the play. What happened?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Rusev is finally back and he is back at home, on Monday Night Raw without Lana. roud


But he is in this shit storyline.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What did Mike do there’s no payoff to this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Rusev is out for months comes back to crickets!! 
:maury


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

The things you gotta do to get on TV eh lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Maria seems to hate her husband. Why the hell did she marry him in the first place? :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is rusev's face a different color than his body? Also why does he vaguely look like Alberto del Rio?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn they really went there lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They took a shit on Lana, Rusev, Maria, and Mike all in one segment. Master class burial from the WWE.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bruh, McMahon literally sawed this guys nuts off with no morphine and handed them to him in a paper bag. This cucking is so bad that it might actually blur the line between fantasy and reality and possibly could carry over to their marriage


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Damn they really went there lol


:lmao


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That was weird.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a fucking lame way to bring him back
:heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rated-R-Peepz said:


> I missed the play. What happened?




Late ass hit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Who cares about Rusev, where is anal Lana?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> What did Mike do there’s no payoff to this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This has to be payback for getting signed then going to rehab and knocking his wife up twice.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Rusev with the porn star / cop mustache..


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev's back... and this is what they throw him into?

Jeez...


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

WWE has reached another level.

This is the biggest crap I've ever seen in years.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Why did Rusev and Gable cut their hair? They are unrecognizable.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I think WWE is subtly saying that Rusev should divorce Lana


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmfaooooo they called Mike a beta cuck on live PG television.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Who cares about Rusev, where is anal Lana?




Why is Lana anal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rusev went from this....






To this....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Rusev returns after about half a year to crickets :lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You know it's bad when Michael Cole of all people calls you a loser. Jesus Christ what did Mike Kannelis do to deserve this magnitude of a burial. Lmaooo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The only thing I can get out of this is that Maria is a slut


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Graves calls you a beta cuck, Michael cole calls you a coward... they think you're fucking garbage, Mike!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Why is Lana anal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a guess? She’s gorgeous


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

So Rusev slimmed down, shaved his chest, grew a creep stash, got a tramp stamp and a fake tan.  

"Rusev smash kale and salmon in van by elementary school!!!"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They need to end this 24/7 stuff. They jumped the shark with it a long time ago.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha I STILL GOT IT :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonight's Raw has fuckery but least Its keeping eyes on the screen.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Hahahaha yes Kane! ?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cole you are a dick know one finds you amusing or charming since 1999


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’ve actually enjoyed this RAW. Lot of outrageous shit which I enjoy and the Corbin match was fire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yes! Yes!

Kan......I mean Glean Jacobs is the Champion! Screw the Big Red Jobber, Mayor Glen Jacobs is where it's at bitches.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> The only thing I can get out of this is that Maria is a slut


Not exactly breaking new ground there.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> They need to end this 24/7 stuff. They jumped the shark with it a long time ago.


It’s absolute GARBAGE


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> The only thing I can get out of this is that Maria is a slut


Aww you slut shaming in 2019 lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Why did Rusev and Gable cut their hair? They are unrecognizable.


I tihnk Rusev looks different because of all that weight he lost. Kinda looks like Alberto Del Rio :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> But he is in this shit storyline.


Who cares? He is finally getting some TV time. :clap


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

That was gold! :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Michael Cole is a dick, he really thinks he's funny


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The XL 2 said:


> Bruh, McMahon literally sawed this guys nuts off with no morphine and handed them to him in a paper bag. This cucking is so bad that it might actually blur the line between fantasy and reality and possibly could carry over to their marriage


Happened to Kevin Sullivan, Chris Benoit and Woman.... :draper2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rusev looks phenomenal!! He should lose the moustache though....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Then they had to bury the Tennessee football team! This fucking company!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So they changed Mike Kanellis’ name to Mike KanAllis [emoji848] which Michael Cole won’t stop saying [emoji52]


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mike Kannelis must be Vinces punching bag. I feel like he's letting out his anger on him by seeing how much 1 person can be buried.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Yes! Yes!
> 
> Kan......I mean Glean Jacobs is the Champion! Screw the Big Red Jobber, Mayor Glen Jacobs is where it's at bitches.


Our Big Red Machine won the Hardcore Championship back in 2002 at WM 18 and now he just became the 24/7 Champion. Another title victory for the Mayor of Tennessee.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kane still got it, y'all.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173771738271887362


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Then they had to bury the Tennessee football team! This fucking company!


Being a Kentucky fan, I wasn't too bothered by it :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> I’ve actually enjoyed this RAW. Lot of outrageous shit which I enjoy and the Corbin match was fire
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. So far Corbin and Gable are the best parts which i predicted and all these character segments are actually entertaining a bit stupid but entertaining none the less


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> Then they had to bury the Tennessee football team! This fucking company!


Tennessee buried Tennessee.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Kane chanting "I still got it" to himself completely floored me

God I love this title


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Aww you slut shaming in 2019 lol


I mean, if she doesn't know who the father is, that's what they are implying, not me


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Our Big Red Machine won the Hardcore Championship back in 2002 at WM 18 and now he just became the 24/7 Champion. Another title victory for the Mayor of Tennessee.




2001 at WM 17 actually, in the triple threat match vs Big Show and Raven


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah tonight's Raw has been amusing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Himiko said:


> 2001 at WM 17 actually, in the triple threat match vs Big Show and Raven


One of the most underrated WM matches of all time.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Himiko said:


> 2001 at WM 17 actually, in the triple threat match vs Big Show and Raven


Oh, yeah at WM 17. Still gained one more title before retiring. :shrug


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The show is transitioning well. Good job WWE. Lots of fuckery but least not dull.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

CORONATION OF THE KING SPECIAL TOMORROW WOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Me and Bradatar taking over the SD thread tomorrow be ready


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Me and Bradatar taking over the SD thread tomorrow be ready


The more the merrier.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice to see Mayor Jand.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Crowd seems burned out after the KOTR match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rey is due a win and Cesaeo never wins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Me and Bradatar taking over the SD thread tomorrow be ready


Allow me to join in the fun tomorrow making a triple threat.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Shit i kinda like Cesaro attire


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cesaro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CESARO with tennis shoes 
:maury 
:heston


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Cesaro forget his gear or something? Lol.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> RainmakerV2 said:
> 
> 
> > Me and Bradatar taking over the SD thread tomorrow be ready
> ...


Make it four way dance I'm joining too


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is Good Shit!
:vince2


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Cesaro wrestles in pantaloons now?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kanellis must have had unparalleled heat from the company to be booked like this for so long. I cant remember the last time I've seen a guy get sent out to be made like a literal fool every week. At this point I dont even find it funny.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is Cesaro wrestling in that :HA :HA


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Punk_316 said:


> Crowd seems burned out after the KOTR match.


There was a lotttt to take in the past 30 min lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Poor Cesaro shouldn’t have to job to Rey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wow, they do all wear skinny jeans!


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kanellis must have had unparalleled heat from the company to be booked like this for so long. I cant remember the last time I've seen a guy get sent out to be made like a literal fool every week. At this point I dont even find it funny.


Thank you. This shit is really dumb, and now rusev who we all know is madly in love with his wife was drug into it. So tonight we have the super hero get called a home wrecking douche, and now rusev is cheating on Lana which commentary mentioned. Seriously are the writers all soap opera writers like I've heard lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Crowd sucks 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> Wow, they do all wear skinny jeans!


Skinny and form fitting has been the style for a long time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Why is Cesaro wrestling in that :HA :HA


I guess wrestling in those kind of pants is in these days. :maury


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Allow me to join in the fun tomorrow making a triple threat.


Plenty of room at the kings table!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wanna bet Rusev is Domonic real Papi lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Skinny and form fitting has been the style for a long time.


Someone pointed out how many of the wrestlers are wearing skinnies tonight. Seth, Dolph, Mike K. and Caesaro so far. Plus Bray does it too.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Crowd sucks
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Crowd getting hyped now


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Me and Bradatar taking over the SD thread tomorrow be ready


I'll probably be at work but I'll be in thread for this. KING CORBIN


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just started paying attention again. What the fuck is Cesaro wearing?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro just did a GTS, to the stomach.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

crowd burn themselves out. This Cesaro/Rey match up is good. Lot of new spots from both


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cesaro jobberooooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Respect for Rey Rey, but damn Cesaro needs to pick up a win well at least he's been on television alot


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Please let this be Cesaro's new attire!


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

...and I continue to wonder... WTF has Cesaro done to deserve this continual bs?!? ???


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Good match. But, I admit I hoped for something better than "jobber to the stars" for Cesaro..


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Plenty of room at the kings table!


Good, cause I am here to stay and also Corbin is going to be doing some good things now that he is King.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin vs. Gable should have went on last. Rest of this show is doo doo.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Loving all of this Bray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They should put the belt on Roode tonight


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pretty good match,Cesaro losing of course....but him wrestling in his jeans was different.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You know how much more interesting WWE could be if they booked matches that end with more moves and not just finishers? Itd make it unpredictable.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Raw just isnt where Cesaro needs to he right now. Keep him in NXTUK and have him kill all these minor league wrestlers. Would do well to reheat him.


----------



## LacunaCoiled (Jul 31, 2019)

No more wild card. Thank god.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Christ welcome back AOP and a promo vignette not bad not bad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AOP SHOULD have debuted like this!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rihanna was the only good thing about that Valerian film.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rezar is huge now can’t wait til these hosses return 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This Show has actually been on Fire 
:mj


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

AOP stealing Aleister Black's gimmick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"no more wild card rule" - music to my ears


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HOLY SHIT DO MY DRUG CARTEL ANGLE WITH ANDRADE AND THESE BOYS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These 2 huge hoss fucks need to kill it, in the TAG divison
:bow


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Okay didn't know that one of the AOP spoke Punjabi.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I legit forgot that AOP existed until right then.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. They bringing everybody back to TV. 

AOP gonna fuck shit up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking crowd is so bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Warlow (name check) guy in AEW must've inspired that change


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Rihanna was the only good thing about that Valerian film.


It looked pretty amazing too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll say this, I'm intrigued by the AOP promo.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sasha and Bayley got 0 reaction lmfao


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

JRL said:


> AOP stealing Aleister Black's gimmick.


To...pick..a..fight...with..me


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AOP coming back soon, i'm looking forward to seeing them back.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Still laughing at Balyley running out after beating Charlotte. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a money promised from them. Made them seem like stone cold killers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So is Becky gonna get a massive fine for striking an official? Haha.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

finalnight said:


> It looked pretty amazing too.


Yeah that too.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> HOLY SHIT DO MY DRUG CARTEL ANGLE WITH ANDRADE AND THESE BOYS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol i know right, Andrade, AOP, and fuck it add Aelister Black


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey is over Alexa? :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It's rare I fawn over a wrestler but Alexa Bliss is so fucking hot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why does Graves hate Sasha so much :lol


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

AOP were really saying... 

"We haven't had match because creative didn't have anything for us." "Then the senile old man forgot we existed." "Then someone in accounting looked at payroll and saw we were still on the roster.." "..and told the senile old man we are paying these big guys to stay at home.." "..and he decided to give us this before our contract runs out.." "Because he hopes it will keep us from going to AEW"..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nikki Cross scutters about like a damn gremlin.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173778927451439104


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

For a company that has no idea how to book a tag division, they sure do have a lot of tag teams.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bliss doing flippy shit=Babyface


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Bliss doing flippy shit=Babyface


I never thought I would like Face Alexa Bliss but the last few weeks has been a nice new role for her.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Rihanna was the only good thing about that Valerian film.


I rarely watch movies, but I knew she was in that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bayley is so tan today lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Why did she sell the wrong knee?!


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I never thought I would like Face Alexa Bliss but the last few weeks has been a nice new role for her.


eh - even as a heel there is something likable about Bliss..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jets are having the worst football game I’ve ever seen played by them in my 32 years alive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I never thought I would like Face Alexa Bliss but the last few weeks has been a nice new role for her.


When I think of her as a face I just think of the Disney princess bs she used to do


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was an awkward exchange with the chairs :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BAYLEY HALF DEAD WITH THE THUMBS UP!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sasha and Bayley as a heel team tho wens3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok enough swinging the chairs lmao where did Alexa go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charlotte almost fell down coming down the ramp in those shoes :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nikki Cross getting a lot of shine in this match!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Or perfect


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking hell.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They are sword fighting with chairs.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bradatar said:


> Jets are having the worst football game I’ve ever seen played by them in my 32 years alive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I take it you didn't see the Dolphins game yesterday.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bob Roode is Seth’s kryptonite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> That was an awkward exchange with the chairs :lol


Both of them didn't have the strength to swing the chairs. was like it was in slow motion :maury


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Pathetic segment.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Charlotte helping Becky out like the old days of SDL in 2017-2018. CharLynch is back together. roud


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

So the guy that Seth beat last night took out Roode and 3 other guys at the same time earlier in the show. Why should we think Roode has even the slightest chance?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That was a really good segment between Becky Sasha Bayley and Charlotte. Enjoyed the chair sword fight between Becky and Sasha [emoji3538] 

Looking forward to seeing these two in a Hell in a Cell!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> One of the most underrated WM matches of all time.




Wasn’t it great? Bit of a forgotten gem!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Kit Kat advertising worked on my Mum and I, she just went to the fridge and got one out and split it with me :lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm confused where this is going. Are all 4HW going in the cell, or just Sasha/Becky?


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

So instead of hyping up Hell in a Cell, they had the Tag Team Champions submit and Becky and Sasha have a sword fight. ok.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If i didn't know any better i'd think TLC was the next PPV.....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Stormbringer said:


> Why did she sell the wrong knee?!


She didn’t. That was the one she held when it was first tweaked.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Kinda crazy that Kane killed his parents in a fire and now he's a mayor.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed how over Nikki Cross has been lately? That girl has the attention of the crowd


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BAH GAWD ITS GLEN JACOBS


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Only a 10k fine for Becky. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lacey :mark:


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Yawn....boring Lacey


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's hope that this doesn't end up like the mess that Charlotte/Sasha HIAC match was


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Only a 10k fine for Becky. [emoji38]


How much Owens got charged for hitting the ref ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lol dumbass fan didn't get the que


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When did Lacey shave the side of her head.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> How much Owens got charged for hitting the ref ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


100k.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is on The Man vs The Boss inside HIAC :mark


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Himiko said:


> Has anyone else noticed how over Nikki Cross has been lately? That girl has the attention of the crowd


That's what character building can do for you


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173779625626914816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173780587112468480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173782193455476737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173782713033273345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173783577097625605


finalnight said:


> They are sword fighting with chairs.


*I yelled "EN GARDE!" in my head.*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> She didn’t. That was the one she held when it was first tweaked.


But it was her left knee that took the stairs bump


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

rkolegend123 said:


> That's what character building can do for you



Such an alien concept in WWE today


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

JRL said:


> Kinda crazy that Kane killed his parents in a fire and now he's a mayor.


The people of Knoxville are a forgiving bunch of folks....


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173779625626914816
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173780587112468480
> 
> ...


That chairshot. :banderas


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey bout to job to Dana isn’t she 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dana Brooke?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Weren't Dana/Lacey facing endlessly on Main Event?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just like last week, I can see the ratings going off a cliff at this moment


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dana Brooke finally getting her OPPORTOONITY [emoji3516]


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Lacey bout to job to Dana isn’t she
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought you were leaving for good?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Let's Go Dana!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dana shouldn't ever lose to a woman with a GLOW character.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sasha returning to Hell in a Cell ... will Becky do Charlotte proud ..


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Lacey bout to job to Dana isn’t she
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Other way around would be my guess..

But hey - good for these girls. They took a feud from Main Event to social media and got some TV time on Raw. 

Granted Lacey would get TV time anyway, but good for Dana getting some TV time..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still a better sharpshooter than The Rock's.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That... happened :lauren


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Stormbringer said:


> But it was her left knee that took the stairs bump


Her right knee would still have hit.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Short match but good


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mateus Tunes said:


> Short match but good


*good in what sense? That was terrible.*


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dana Brooke has improved! Good for her. 

The ref however, ending the match when Dana didn’t even tap [emoji2955] did she?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Himiko said:


> Dana Brooke has improved! Good for her.
> 
> The ref however, ending the match when Dana didn’t even tap [emoji2955] did she?


She has definitely improved....and yeah i noticed that she hadn't tapped yet before the decision happened.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

Looks like they might set up the 4HW inside HIAC.

Good for them.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173784845895553026
*WE KNOW THIS, WOMAN!!!!*


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Goddamn the crowd is tired as shit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crows died


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here comes a pointless match


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

KOTR finals should have main evented.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

laurelhenessy said:


> Looks like they might set up the 4HW inside HIAC.
> 
> Good for them.




Nah they won’t do that. For one, it’ll basically be a tag team match since Bayley and Sasha won’t fight each other, and secondly which title would be on the line? It’s not gonna be both, so [emoji2370] 

I think it’s just Sasha vs Becky in a HIAC


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173783133193461761
Yes, Mike. You are.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Here comes a pointless match




It’s just to set up a Bray attack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Crowd is dead silent. Wwe should be embarrassed. I can hear a pin drop.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolph looks like a woman from behind :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Crowd is dead silent. Wwe should be embarrassed. I can hear a pin drop.




Even the pin was silent for this [emoji3517]


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Imagine Stone Cold (as the top champion) walking out to silence on RAW?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Everyone just waiting for The Fiend to show up.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Jesus this Raw has been all over the place, I thought Heyman was writing these shows now? Nothing seems different.

Only ups I can think of is Rusev's return, Alexa Bliss, Sasha, The Fiend, and seeing Kane.. Err Glenn Jacobs on my TV screen again.
Kind of a mediocre Raw tbh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why is Seth facing one of the tag team jobbers that Braun ran off earlier? Why would we think he's a threat at all to Seth?*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hard to believe that Roode went from chasing the 24/7 a few weeks ago to main eventing Raw this week.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Punk_316 said:


> KOTR finals should have main evented.




Yes. Another Baron Corbin main event is the solution [emoji2960]


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Nah they won’t do that. For one, it’ll basically be a tag team match since Bayley and Sasha won’t fight each other, and secondly which title would be on the line? It’s not gonna be both, so [emoji2370]
> 
> I think it’s just Sasha vs Becky in a HIAC


They have a few more weeks to figure that out.

It might be Sasha vs. Becky but I'm sure there will be interference from Bayley and Charlotte, or Bayley vs Charlotte will also be inside the cell. At this point I'm all for having Sasha vs. Becky and Bayley vs. Charlotte all inside the cell.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Arya Dark said:


> *Why is Seth facing one of the tag team jobbers that Braun ran off earlier? Why would we think he's a threat at all to Seth?*


Wasn't Roode the one that pinned Rollins in the tag match?

50/50 booking.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

ZERO reaction from the crowd. Rollins is a big embarrassment. What a joke of champion.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Punk_316 said:


> KOTR finals should have main evented.


If this were back in the day, sure but WWE is aware the 3rd hour is the shits after the top segment. KOTR was given a chance while the audience was still attentive and responded pretty well to it.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I wish my hair was as straight as Dolph’s tbh.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh no. Super seth was pinned last night, he must beat Roode back ASAP.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins and Dolph Ziggler fighting :mark:

AJ Styles being dominant (as the leader of O.C) :drose

Robert Roode not getting pinned


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Braun is gonna help him


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What in the fuck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

..... really?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good to see Kane, once again. This is just a one off because of him being the mayor of the city.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:maury


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These people are watching their mayor beat some guys up :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok this makes some sense now


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Better. Shoulda got Taker too though.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Kane just got diddled by the Fiend.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KANE!

To make a friend!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shades of Stone Cold Steve Austin there.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

My current fave is about to beat up my all time favourite


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

2019 kane getting a bigger pop than superman rollins


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mask vs mask


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

And nerdy ass Rollins is gonna beat this guy? Cmon Vince. Do the right thing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane can put over The Fiend, why can't Taker?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bray Wyatt cornering Seth Rollins like that in the end was actually a cool visual :wow


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmaooooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This was easily top 5 worst RAW's of the year.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Okay so I guess the upside down graphics were intentional before?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Perfect end to RAW


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ohhhh so the upside down graphics weren't a mistake then?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Imagine that crawling toward you...fuck.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> This was easily top 5 worst RAW's of the year.


Really?


----------



## Cyberdemon (Aug 29, 2019)

Okay, stop fucking with the Firefly Funhouse intro Kevin Dunn!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Way too long on that outro.


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

Are they toying with the fact they had that upside down screw up earlier and tryna tie it into the Fiend mess?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

told you they were throw something together to explain that upside donw fuck up early


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Okay so I guess the upside down graphics were intentional before?


Or they made a quick edit while the show was running?
I like it anyway!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That last bit was a nice touch but went on a bit too long.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> told you they were throw something together to explain that upside donw fuck up early



It was a good save lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I liked that RAW. [emoji2371]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Only got to saw the end of RAW tonight, but lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cyberdemon said:


> Okay, stop fucking with the Firefly Funhouse intro Kevin Dunn!


Trying to kill time before the end of the show.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Cyberdemon said:


> Okay, stop fucking with the Firefly Funhouse intro Kevin Dunn!


I was laughing when I saw that


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Allright episode.
Lots of bullshit but we got good things too.

Im ready for rollins vs fiend.
They have gold they just need to grab it.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dumb question. Why doesn't anyone ever bite the mandible claw?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Well done, indeed!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Dumb question. Why doesn't anyone ever bite the mandible claw?


Everyone who uses the mandible claw borrows Mr. Socko from Mick Foley and sleeps with it on their claw hand

You still ain't biting that shit 20 years later


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Just getting caught up now... so Braun loses another title opportunity clean so let's have him beat up all 4 tag team champions and now he's a monster again? It doesn't make him look like a monster it just makes the tag team champions (thus the whole division) look like geeks! All 4 of them can't handle Braun but Seth can take him out solo, it is such bad booking.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Dumb question. Why doesn't anyone ever bite the mandible claw?


Lol, true


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That was a cool, unique idea to end, but went on too long. I imagine alot of viewers' minds wandered, starting to wonder if their tv was broken.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

finalnight said:


> Dumb question. Why doesn't anyone ever bite the mandible claw?


There is a nerve that could be theoretically hit with the fingers that stop it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bray asking Rollins "You okay?" :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173792894471278592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173793108011536384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173793380448591872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173794201906974720


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Holy shit, this has to be the lowest moment in raw’s history

This is Katie Vick levels of embarrassing

fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> This was easily top 5 worst RAW's of the year.


At this point we have like 25 episodes competing for "top 5 worst RAW of the year" :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/Bray Wyatt opening segment

- O.C/Viking Raiders/Cedric Alexander post-match brawl + Styles giving the Styles Clash on Cedric off the top rope

- R-Truth/Carmella/Kane 24/7 title segments

- Baron Corbin vs Chad Gable

- Rey Mysterio vs Cesaro

- Sasha Banks/Bayley/Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair post-match chair attacks

- Seth Rollins/Bobby Roode/Dolph Ziggler/O.C/Kane/Bray Wyatt post-match attacks + Wyatt choking out Kane before staring down Rollins in the corner


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why is AJ randomly beating up on Seth each week?

It's not going to lead anywhere, seems like randomly throwing them together because the roster is so damn thin.

Wish they'd give AJ someone good to feud with but they keep randomly inserting him into Seth's feuds.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Why is AJ randomly beating up on Seth each week?
> 
> It's not going to lead anywhere, seems like randomly throwing them together because the roster is so damn thin.


US title moving to SD with the draft maybe? Seth and AJ move there while the IC title moves to RAW.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Holy shit, this has to be the lowest moment in raw’s history
> 
> This is Katie Vick levels of embarrassing
> 
> fpalm


are you fucking stupid? Seriously asking that. 

That was the BEST thing about the show. Rollins really sold the fear well.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> are you fucking stupid? Seriously asking that.
> 
> That was the BEST thing about the show. Rollins really sold the fear well.


The fear of what? The boogie man?

Is Rollins a 5 year old that just watched IT Part 2 and now he’s afraid of clowns?

A grown man being afraid of some haunted house doofus is embarrassing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

To be fair, selling fear for that is something lol.

I can imagine Brock laughing his ass off.

Gimmick is still great though, just the c list horror is a bit much.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did Kevin Dunn have a seizure at the end there messing up the Firefly Funhouse intro?

Talk about overkill.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Did Kevin Dunn have a seizure at the end there messing up the Firefly Funhouse intro?
> 
> Talk about overkill.




According to pro wrestling sheets, he wasn’t on raw tonight(neither was Vince and HHH)

https://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/vince-mcmahon-paul-heyman-raw-execs/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> At this point we have like 25 episodes competing for "top 5 worst RAW of the year" :lmao


Might be easier to keep a list of the good RAW's :maury


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> US title moving to SD with the draft maybe? Seth and AJ move there while the IC title moves to RAW.


 AJ isn't moving.

This screams like filler, Vince doesn't know what to do and is throwing the OC into things to fill air time.

He use to do the same with the League of Nations or any heel faction he had at that time.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ace said:


> To be fair, selling fear for that is something lol.
> 
> I can imagine Brock laughing his ass off.
> 
> Gimmick is still great though, just the c list horror is a bit much.


Bray would beat the ever living piss outta me 100 outta 100 times but I’m not going to whimper like a dog because he’s dresses like a carnival sideshow.

Rollins comes off like a complete wimp. He has zero credibility left.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Knew it wouldn't take long for Ace to complain that AJ and the Boys aren't being treated importantly enough when they're confronting the top guy in the company week after week putting the boots to him maybe building a stable with Roode and Ziggler etc. :draper2


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Natecore said:


> A grown man being afraid of some haunted house doofus is embarrassing.


I wonder if Becky Lynch is going to cancel their wedding once she sees that, and realizes that her fiance is a wuss. 

They should have had The Man come down and kick the Fiends rubber teeth in.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Posted the Magic Killer

I also missed the OC match earlier because I had to return some shit back to the grocery store.

I'll watch it soon.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> Knew it wouldn't take long for Ace to complain that AJ and the Boys aren't being treated importantly enough when they're confronting the top guy in the company week after week putting the boots to him maybe building a stable with Roode and Ziggler etc. :draper2


 AJ shouldn't be involved in this crap.

He should be in the mid to upper card feuding with someone, not being geeked out in the ME to fucking Kane.

Vince doesn't know what to do for his ME feud so they put AJ out there to get his ass kicked or randomly interrupt segments to kill time because he has absolutely zero idea how to tell a compelling story or build a main event program.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Natecore said:


> The fear of what? The boogie man?
> 
> Is Rollins a 5 year old that just watched IT Part 2 and now he’s afraid of clowns?
> 
> A grown man being afraid of some haunted house doofus is embarrassing.


Haunted house doofus? The Fiend is awesome


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Natecore said:


> The fear of what? The boogie man?
> 
> Is Rollins a 5 year old that just watched IT Part 2 and now he’s afraid of clowns?
> 
> A grown man being afraid of some haunted house doofus is embarrassing.


Yeah, it's not like grown ass men have feared "a dead man" for like 30 years and no one has said shit about it... :eyeroll


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So, I watched the Browns/Jets game instead of RAW. Only seen the Corbin/Gable match.

I take it that RAW isn't worth watching in full.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Shit got real between Banks and Bliss in that tag match real quick. When Alexa ducked a right hand on the apron, Sasha reached her foot through the ropes and kicked her square in the gut. Bitch Banks is back, apparently!


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Bray Wyatt is gold. I'm surprised WWE hasn't completely dropped the ball with him yet. But it's still a bit early...



Natecore said:


> The fear of what? The boogie man?
> 
> Is Rollins a 5 year old that just watched IT Part 2 and now he’s afraid of clowns?
> 
> A grown man being afraid of some haunted house doofus is embarrassing.


Wow. So edgy, bro. I bet you get all the pussy.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HankHill_85 said:


> Shit got real between Banks and Bliss in that tag match real quick. When Alexa ducked a right hand on the apron, Sasha reached her foot through the ropes and kicked her square in the gut.


Daaaaammmn!


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

wrestling match after wrestling match after werstling match. Fill me in why they matter. And what's at stake.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

finalnight said:


> Dumb question. Why doesn't anyone ever bite the mandible claw?


:lol :lol :lmao

Finally some novelty on Raw by way of the returns of Kane and Rusev.

But overall it still looks like an atrocious show, with the exception of Corbin vs Gable.

1)Seth Rollins is still boring, still sucks and until he gets off of main events, I won't care.

2)Yet another Raw episode with women saturating 1 hour+ of the show (An hour that must be skipped, obviously).

3)AJ is stuck with a garbage, meaningless of a feud with Cedric and meaningless insertions with OC/Seth/Ziggler/Roode, instead of actually being the FOCAL point of the show, as Universal Champion (leading a faction that actually is a threat, and not presented as a joke, like the OC right now are).

4)Mike Kannelis-Rusev-Cuckoldry stuff must be embarrassing for everyone except may be Vince. He probably wrote the whole thing up himself.

5)Braun Strowman has no credibility and never will, Braun Strowman's legacy is finally cemented as the NEW big show.

6)King Corbin was the only interesting thing that happened.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

holy shit that ending was amazing !! and the firefly song just repeating and distorted was great.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I ended up skimming through RAW...

Positives:
-King Corbin vs. Gable. Good match.
-Rusev is back and holy crap he is in great shape.
-Kane and R-Truth stuff was fine.
-Lacey Evans vs. Dana Brooke being given time on RAW instead of main event. Dana Brooke, I didn't know had slimmed down so much.
-Charlotte gracing us with her presence.
-Charly Caruso looking amazing tonight.

AOP I feel like still needs a manager. At least someone to speak for them. Even if Zayn has to be the talker for wrestlers on both shows. I'm glad that they are still at least acknowledging the full name, Authors of Pain.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I actually thought Raw was somewhat mediocre for once instead of dreadfully awful and unwatchable, turns out Vince wasn't there and Paul booked the show. You don't say


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, it's not like grown ass men have feared "a dead man" for like 30 years and no one has said shit about it... :eyeroll


 Taker gets a pass because most of us grew up watching him.

Tbh I was never a big fan of Taker's growing him (indifferent, respect him for what he's done) and today I find his shit hokey, although he does deliver well, like Bray with this Fiend stuff and think it can do really well (unique and stands out from everything else the WWE produces). His mumbo jumbo gimmick was a snooze fest and I would legitimately get headaches listening to him and his riddles and big picture BS which led nowhere.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, it's not like grown ass men have feared "a dead man" for like 30 years and no one has said shit about it... :eyeroll


Well Punk mocked and ridiculed the entire hokey gimmick killing it dead

Bray’s shit has always been lambasted from his exploding rocking chair, to his singing cult children to the fucking horrendous spooky house match vs Orton.

This is the worst of them all.

Can’t wait until you guys have to watch the fat bastard wrestle again and try to keep this persona “scary.”

It’s dumb as hell.

My God, I’m remembering the bugs on the wrestlemania mat now too. Bwahahahahahhahas Bray has always been trash :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Well Punk mocked and ridiculed the entire hokey gimmick killing it dead
> 
> Bray’s shit has always been lambasted from his exploding rocking chair, to his singing cult children to the fucking horrendous spooky house match vs Orton.
> 
> ...


 I think it's been done really well so far, but there's going to be a point where the WWE go too far with it and it becomes wrestlecrap bad like they do with almost everything.

I'm surprised the WWE haven't fucked it up yet tbh, they're specialists in failure.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay i rewatched about 20 times now that is one of the best endings in wrestling i ever seen. 

Bray Wyatt is on another level. This is some True Detective season 1 shit here. If anyone is going to score WWE an Oscar its Wyatt.

If you think im trolling or just spouting bs whatever . Not many have this type of acting, believable and commitment like Wyatt. The guy is a star, whether WWE realizies it or not .


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane is back! :mark He's entertaining as hell and I'm glad he appeared as both his Corporate/Mayor and Demon personas. Him chanting "I still got it" after winning the 24/7 Championship from R-Truth was hilarious :lmao Good to see him wreaking havoc in the main event and also putting The Fiend over.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW had some nice moments but filled with some stuff I didnt care for. Enjoyed the Corbin/Gable KotR final match and knew it was to crown Corbin as the new King. Hate him or love him, he draws reactions and that was a nice finish to their match too. The Rollins promo at the start of the show was solid too. I have no problem with the Fiend jumping into the main event scene. Also enjoyed the four Horsewoman stuff with a little sprinkle of the Bliss/Cross team. No clue whats up with that Bliss injuring her knee spot. I guess to "protect" her from the other ladies. 

Lacey Evans/Dana Brooke was a yawn although Brooke has lost weight. Poor Cedric Alexander randomly tag teaming with the Viking Raiders and getting punked by the OC. What is the endgame to this Maria/Mike storyline? Rusev is back? For this storyline? Or just to remind us that he's still lingering around in the company? Misterio/Cesaro in a random match. Sure. Dont mind the Fiend ending the show looking strong but felt the OC's involvement was random too.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Emmanuelle said:


> Kane is back! :mark He's entertaining as hell and I'm glad he appeared as both his Corporate/Mayor and Demon personas. Him chanting "I still got it" after winning the 24/7 Championship from R-Truth was hilarious :lmao Good to see him wreaking havoc in the main event and also putting The Fiend over.


Ssssh. Don't speak so highly of Kane or you will be shot down by aimless haters. Kane being an entertaining as hell veteran is something you are not supposed to say. 

God, I miss him so much.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

- told ya corbin would win. 

- this mike kanellis stuff is just silly and a way for them to fill up the show rather than using people like ec3 or kairi. 

- anyone else want to see viking raidrs vs heavy machinery? :mark


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Jets are having the worst football game I’ve ever seen played by them in my 32 years alive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buttfumble?


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sorry I lauged at all this shiit..lol the crowd was so quiet. Kane coming back lol, and Fiend was hillarious like a b-movie. WWE truly sucks these days.

I laughed at the whole mainevent...I'm sorry WWE.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> -
> - anyone else want to see viking raidrs vs heavy machinery? :mark


or...Vikings vs HM vs AOP .


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Fiend was awesome tonight good stuff adding another soul to his collection.

Corbin winning was obvious no surprise there whatsoever.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

only saw chad vs corbin match that i read it was good, it was good and it's better than corbin won, he will use the king gimmick for sure but it will better than barret by the looks of it, i hope he get the nuclear heat elias got in seattle every time he comes out, that's a heel. I hate the guy but that's the point.

and the fiend at the end, love that he killed kane, i doubt he will do the same to taker but i would love to see both of them together in the ring for a stare down.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Deathiscoming said:


> or...Vikings vs HM vs AOP .


That's a lof of beef pal :vince


----------



## SomethingWitty (Apr 23, 2019)

My feelings on this week's Fiend stuff is mixed. I thought the upside down picture after the first Firefly Fun House was intentional and a nice touch. The distorted FFH theme at the end I liked too. I didn't mind the Fiend-Rollins staredown either.

However, I didn't like the Kane appearance for a number of reasons. One, Kane looks terrible and wasn't a credible threat in WWE for years before he retired, so the Fiend laying him out isn't as impressive as it would have once been. 

Secondly, I'm still not sold on the Fiend using the Mandible Claw as his finisher. Maybe it's because the execution of the move relies a lot on the facial expressions of the person selling it, and in the darkness, those expressions are hard to see. Or maybe it's that the person selling it never seems to learn that the Fiend always appears behind you and therefore it might be wise to just keeping moving forward, as opposed to freezing on the spot with a gormless look on your face. It comes across as contrived.

Thirdly, Kane's appearance was essentially yet another WWE cheap nostalgia pop which they need to cut down on IMO.

Sticking with Kane, I'm so over the 24/7 belt segments.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Bray Wyatt stuff is just comical at this point. And having Seth look scared to death of it, I felt bad for Rollins. Im hoping HIAC Rollins retains, because we dont need the title on the goofy Wyatt again. Perhaps at the end of the match with Bray about to win, the lights go out and Taker is in the ring when they come back on, he tombstones or chokeslams Wyatt, lights go out again and when they come back on Taker is gone and Rollins covers Wyatt for the pin. Why would Taker help Rollins? Well to get revenge for his brother Kane of course. Makes sense in that sense...huh? lol


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I just wanted to say how much I like the AOP vignette. Just shows it really is not difficult to re-debut and keep it simple.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I took a quick look at Main Event for the first time in almost a year, and it's depressing to see two talents like EC3 and Eric Young jobbing to Lucha House Party


----------

